# Gas-X and immodium daily?



## Guest (Dec 28, 2000)

I usually have gas all the time. I had a good holiday, no problems at all. First time in a long time. I took a lot of immodium, gas-x, calcium and peppermint tea. And just started on culturelle.I recently cut out all dairy and coffee. I want to find a good middle for maintenence, how often can you take gas-x or products like it? I've read in other postings that immodium is safe on a daily basis. I don't want my Liver to get damaged to take away these symptoms. Plus these meds are expensive!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Looked up Gas-X on www.drugchecker.com The site said this:What are the possible side effects of simethicone? ï¿½ No side effects are known to be associated with the use of simethicone. You might want to keep an eye out for store brands of Immodium and simethicone. Sometimes the drug is still under patent, but once those restrictions are lifted store brands appear that are usually 50% cheaperK.[This message has been edited by kmottus (edited 12-27-2000).]


----------



## vikee (Feb 5, 2000)

I used to use Imodium on a daily basis. My Doctor said I could.I use to take simethicone type products with every meal. I assume it's safe. The body doesn't absorb it.Now I only use Culturelle for gas. It works!------------------vikee


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

Before I got my diet right this was the last of several "daily pharmacotherapy regimens" I had used over the preceeding 35 years. It helped me "maintain" and I suffered no ill effects even after years of daily use of both...the Immodium being used in substantial doses for prophylaxis and then doubled-up when an episode occurred.have a DFDMNL____________ www.leapallergy.com [This message has been edited by Mike NoLomotil (edited 12-29-2000).]


----------

